# Speicherplatz Video



## Fahoz (22. Nov 2011)

Ein Video soll gespeichert werden. Dafür werden einfach alle Bilder einzeln und dazu der Ton gespeichert. Berechnen Sie den benötigten Speicherbedarf in Byte.
Gegeben sind:
- 25 Bilder pro Sekunde 
- Das Video hat eine 960x540 Auflösung in RGB True Color
960*540=518400 Pixel * 3 Byte= 1555200 Byte
25*1860=46500*1555200 Byte =72316800000 Byte
- das Video ist 31 Minuten (1860 Sekunden)  lang
- Die Tonspur hat 168 Kbit/Sekunde
1860*168kbits= 312480 kbits*1000=312480000 Bits
312480000 Bits :8 = 39060000 Byte  /Umrechnungsfaktor 8 Bit in Byte umrechnen
39060000 Byte  + 72316800000 Byte = 72355860000Bytes

so ist meine Rechnung, sind umgerechnet ca 67GB das ist ein wenig zu hoch oder?

Lieben Gruß


----------



## Noctarius (22. Nov 2011)

Deswegen gibt es ja Kompressionen


----------



## SlaterB (22. Nov 2011)

1.5 MB pro Bild kann man noch nachvollziehen, 
die restliche Rechnung, 46.500 Bilder, ergibt dann zwangsläufig die Höhe


----------



## Fahoz (22. Nov 2011)

okay, dann nehme ich mal an das es doch soweit in Ordnung ist?!
dankesehr


----------

